# FDA Warns on Grain Free Dog Food



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey All,

Today I came across this article on https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/dog-heart-disease-linked-food-fda-says-n891011 from NBC News where in the FDA is warning about grain free dog food. Stating concerns that "dilated cardiomyopathy, in dogs that ate certain pet foods containing peas, lentils other legumes or potatoes as their main ingredients." The article does not mention brands. How much concern do you guys place around this? :nerd


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is a link to the FDA.
I think it's a little early, to say for certain that the dog food is the cause. But they are trying to findout, if there is a link between the two.
https://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/FDAInBrief/ucm613355.htm


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

texasred said:


> This is a link to the FDA.
> I think it's a little early, to say for certain that the dog food is the cause. But they are trying to findout, if there is a link between the two.
> https://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/FDAInBrief/ucm613355.htm


Thanks Texasred


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

From looking at UC Davis video, they are the ones that alerted the FDA of a problem. The dogs they were seeing with heart problems, had legumes in the first 5 ingredients of their dog food.

I'm not going to try, and tell anyone what they should feed their dogs. 
Just making you aware of their findings.


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

My vet warned me that studies are showing grain free diets have a correlation with heart disease. I'm not sure the problem is with the included ingredients, but the lack of grain? He mentioned that grain contains {ummm} lysine?? {ummm} that might be needed for a healthy heart. I have an appointment next week and will ask his source so I can share it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Be forewarned, this video is long. You have to sit through a lot, to get to some of the good information. But if your on Facebook, and have some time on your hands. It gives you some understanding, of why there has been warnings on grain free. I think some of it even boils down to their personal opinions, and may not be fact. You'll have to use your own judgement, as I've been wrong plenty of times in the past.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156521657422748&id=113688237747


----------



## alexadavila (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't have anything to back this up- but my 1 year old Vizsla has always been on the grain-free Merrick... Until several months back, he started throwing up first thing in the morning. The vet informed us it could have something to do with his stomach getting to acidic at night from what's in (and what isn't) in the grain-free formula. 
Since then, we've switched him to the 'original' Merrick and not a single problem!


----------

